# different wheels



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

can someone suggest a different alloy style and maybe size that would suit the Skoda Superb ?

havent bought one yet, but I'm getting mighty fond of this car

style mainly tbh, as a second set with winters, or fit winters to the standard size and a different main style wheel


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

On white you'd 've able to get away with an audi black edition 5 spoke rim sprayed in l8au grey. 18s would look very smart on that and fill out the arches nicely.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Like these.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

i do want white, but cant see any for sale in yet (in my price range, so open to other body colours at moment, trying to steer clear of silver)


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Aah sorry. Thought that was a pic of the car you're getting. Sorry chum. 
I tend to find that dark coloured rims suit light coloured paintwork better, in my humble opinion obviously. 
Cooks


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

18s probably the best size 

Depends what look you want I suppose ? Is the car staying standard other than alloys ? 

I like 3sdm 0.06 on saloons, only works if they are lowered athe least a little bit though else it looks silly 

Certain standard audi wheels will look nice too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Clancy said:


> 18s probably the best size
> 
> Depends what look you want I suppose ? Is the car staying standard other than alloys ?
> 
> ...


staying standard yes, as might be my next taxi, and like to know how good it could look,


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I've seen a few with these OEM rims on them and they look very smart.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Or 18 inch sciroccos actually look really well.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Or 18 inch RS4s.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Cookies said:


> Or 18 inch sciroccos actually look really well.


they look alright :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/18-BLACK-...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item3f290f40ae

these?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Was about to say rs4s as well. Will look good normal height, there also for sale all the time and pretty cheap


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

actually, quite like these

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17-GMF-TT...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item4610221b15


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Both will look nice mate, and yes the first link are rs4 alloys. Second ones look nice in a gloss finish too 

What year skoda you looking at ? Think they are 5x112 fitment, so you'll probably need adapters


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

2012 I expect, not a straight fit then?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Luckily both your links are 5x112 so yes they will fit. Just check when ordering anything they are 5x112, as they come in different fitments 

Need to check your offsets too just to be sure they'll sit properly, usually oem wheels aren't an issue though. Both your links will fit no problem


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Not interested in anything such as BBS RS? I'm running Dare DR-RS on the Passat, imitation BBS ones.










They come in different colours too...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Will probably ask on here again if I go ahead and get a superb, will just want something that's a straight fit tbh


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

I have Fox Racing FX005 on my 2014 white vRS for the winter. Looks cracking and not that dear.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Got a pic?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Not a the mo mate, but I'll try to post one up tonight for ya.

So far all my mates think they look better than the standard Gemini alloys.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Here's the link for the site I got them from through.

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/alloy-wheels/fox-racing/fx005/grey/18-inch


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

None, get the Kia instead


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Looking to change my Mondeo ST220 ones and i am having a mare trying to decide.....Good luck


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

The LM's ohhhhh


----------



## litcan91 (Mar 16, 2013)

These rs6 wheels look good on a superb too


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiashuma said:


> None, get the Kia instead


From the latest I heard, I may yet do just that!


----------

